# Kicking off a new Project



## Milkman

This evening I met with a local promoter and singer to start planning for a series of shows to be premiered in February. 

The concept is a chrololigical look at the evolution of rock music from the mid 60s through 1980. 

I'll use guest singers covering the front men (and women) of the artists who wrote or were most closely associated with the songs I select. 

I have a fairly extensive network of great local performers to draw from. My guys will act as a house band for the show. 

It will be staged in one of a list of local theatres to be determined soon. Production values will be very high for a show of this size. 

We'll be using big screen projection again, but this time there will be a quasi-storyline giving the show a sense or direction and momentum. 

I have a guy in mind to provide a narrative between performers. 

The person I'm working with on this is VERY skilled at getting publicity, media coverage et cetera as well as being a very talented singer. She'll be doing Janis. 


Should be a lot of fun. I'm developing a schedule now to get the significant milestones organized. 


If it does as well as I suspect it will, we'll take it to other cities. 


Wish me luck.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

All the best on this one Milkman, keep us posted as things progress.


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> All the best on this one Milkman, keep us posted as things progress.


Thanks.

Count on it.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## offkey_

Thats awesome!


----------



## noobcake

Rock on milky one:banana:


----------



## Milkman

Thanks guys.

It's an idea I've had for a couple of years and I've decided to follow through. It will be like a classic rock review, not impersonations, but more of a "Classic Albums Live" approach, with a more broad approach and with a bit of a storyline.

It's really a matter of drawing together various elements that I have and using resources that have long been available, putting a lot of things together in a cohesive show.


I'm really looking forward to it.:rockon:


----------



## RIFF WRATH

congrats Milkman, sounds exciting. hopefully it will pay well also...LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## simescan

I think you're onto something here Milkman,...good luck with it!...


----------



## bagpipe

That sounds cool. Some friends of ours went to something similar recently in the Hull Casino. They had a great time and said the musicians, singers etc were fantastic. I found a link to that show but it doesnt really have much information:

Flower Power

Good luck with it.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

It's a good idea, especially because it falls into the baby boomer zone.

I always thought someone should put together a show like that where they had hosts that would do old Saturday night live skits between acts. You could get a Rosana-Rosana-Danna, a John Belushi etc. I think it would take allot of people to pull off but it would be very entertaining - especially to the baby boomer market.


----------



## Milkman

Hamm Guitars said:


> It's a good idea, especially because it falls into the baby boomer zone.
> 
> I always thought someone should put together a show like that where they had hosts that would do old Saturday night live skits between acts. You could get a Rosana-Rosana-Danna, a John Belushi etc. I think it would take allot of people to pull off but it would be very entertaining - especially to the baby boomer market.



Well interestingly enough, the person I'm partnering with for this project has been a big player in the Elvis Tribute Artist industry for the past twenty years or so and has organized some pretty big festivals in that context.

She has seen a general decline in the Elvis thing, which is not unexpected considering the demographics involved.

I think this is an idea whos time has come and I've been thinking about the concept for a couple of years now. 

There will be big screen projection with period appropriate images and video behind the performers.

I have lots of ideas. We're in the planning stages but have already started the ball rolling.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Robboman

Cool! Sounds like a huge time commitment but it could be lots of fun.


----------



## Milkman

Robboman said:


> Cool! Sounds like a huge time commitment but it could be lots of fun.



Yes it will take a lot of time and effort, but to some extent I have been working toward this for a few years so much of the infractructure and repertoire is already in place.

I'm really just stepping up the level of showmanship and production.

I think the baby boomers are tired on going to bars to hear the music they grew up with. A comfortable seat in a theatre and a more cohesive program will add to the experience.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

I've done a fair bit of this band theater type stuff, and its a big difference when you have people paying $35.00 - $80.00 to see a show than it is to play the bars where everyone is partying and paid maybe $10.00 to get through the door.

Personally, I'll take the hopping bar gig just about any day of the week - but the theater shows pay way better, and you can put money into things like a great light show and nice accoms.


----------



## Milkman

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've done a fair bit of this band theater type stuff, and its a big difference when you have people paying $35.00 - $80.00 to see a show than it is to play the bars where everyone is partying and paid maybe $10.00 to get through the door.
> 
> Personally, I'll take the hopping bar gig just about any day of the week - but the theater shows pay way better, and you can put money into things like a great light show and nice accoms.


Our ticket prices will not be that high at least initially.

I'm getting weary of the bar thing, only because of the comprimises you have to make with regards to production. I'm to the stage where it's more important to put on a great show than to make lots of money.

I have no aversion to money but it's more important that I'm proud of the show.


----------



## Milkman

Update


The cast and crew of our little project are all established.


Repertoire is nearly developed.


Name is finalized


Logo 70% developed.


I'll release the name and logo once they're protected.


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> Randy Bachman talks about that in his biography. He did all the bankrolling in the early days of BTO, and when others went on the road without him, they were surprised to find out that Randy owned all of the logo's and wordmarks. Eventually they toured as "BTO" without Randy, and he kept ownership of "Bachman Turner Overdrive".
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing/seeing your venture. I know or know of most of the key players, and if you guys all keep your eyes on the prize, you'll have a kick-arse presentation. It likely won't be enough to rehearse the material, you'll have to run some serious tech and dress rehearsals of the entire _show_. I used to love being involved in theatrical presentations in high school. <sigh> (the previous statement is not to be construed as a job application)


Thanks Paul,

Yes I know most of the performers are known to you. There will be one or two musical rehearsals for each singer and one full dress rehearsal, but I've used the technology before and know how to make it work.

The multimedia stuff can be tweaked very effectively on a computer without the projector and screen being set up.

The Audio.....I've been running a tech rehearsal on this for 30 years.

I find that plan, plan, plan, do reduces the amount of rehearsals needed for a successful show.

I'm not taking it lightly though. We'll be ready.


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> Not that I know anything any better than anybody....from the bits I know from you and from others, the part that I'd be most concerned with is the _flow _of the show. I have no doubts on the ease of use of visual projection technology over the slide projectors I tried to use in 1982. The audio is pretty much a slam dunk, as long as all the different singers can maintain decent and consistent mic technique. You're a pro, your sound guy is a pro, but your new show will be the biggest and best produced thing in which several of your performers have been involved. Hope for one dress rehearsal, but plan for two.....:smile:
> 
> If I am sitting in the audience, (and as I understand it this is more concert/theatre than a club show), from my perspective keeping the pace _between_ songs will matter. Making sure that everybody knows exactly when and how they get on and off stage, and where they move while on stage. _Cues_ and _Blocking_, if I remember what the stage managers used to yell at me. The late entries and flubbed cues can kill the overall effect of the show. Dead air is deadly.
> 
> FWIW, when I think of this project, I waffle between "Wow, I wish I was involved in that!!!" and "Whoa, I'm glad I don't have to do all that!!!"
> 
> This can and should be a great production piece, and I really do wish y'all the greatest success.
> 
> BTW, didn't Alfalfa and Spanky do the same kinda thing in "The Little Rascals"? _The Our Gang Follies of 1936 _ is the short of which I am thinking.:smile:


Again, this show is an evolutionary step for me. I've had good success with multi band shows and keeping things running smoothly.

A part of the show and one that will help facilitate a smooth flow, is the narration between performers, and also the fact that the band will not be changing. This will be easier to keep flowing than a show with four bands IMO.


As a band we tend to have two guys who can rap to the audience when needs be. I agree, dead air is a no no and it's not something I'll overlook in this case.


I have a copy of the Little Rascals "Our Gang Follies" and watch it often.

I was the kid with the Clothesline curtain productions in my neighborhood.

As for mic technique, I never depend on that. It's a rarity. That's one of the jobs of the soundman (PFL the vocal channel for every singer)


Yes, it will in fact be the biggest production MOST of the singers have been involved in. It's my responsibility to educate them, and to make it an enjoyable experience for them. The best way to do that is to appear confident.

I do have some very capable support both of a technical and musical nature. People are genuinely excited about it and I don't intend to let them down.


----------



## faracaster

Hey Milkman
I'm really lovin' your passion and enthusiasm for this project. I know (from experience) that this kind of a show is no small feat. Good luck with it. Love to see it when it's up and running.

cheers
Pete


----------



## Milkman

faracaster said:


> Hey Milkman
> I'm really lovin' your passion and enthusiasm for this project. I know (from experience) that this kind of a show is no small feat. Good luck with it. Love to see it when it's up and running.
> 
> cheers
> Pete



Thanks Pete, and for what it's worth, my partner in this is equally driven and passionate about the project.

I don't want to put the cart before the horse but one of the potential outcomes is a limited tour.


I needed something like this to fire me up. It's working.

:rockon:


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Hey,

Good luck. 

Ever here "What if Jannis Joplin was an Avon Lady?"

If I was to guess Kathleen Denike as your mystery partner, would I be on the right track? My second guess would be April Hill, but I don't think she has been around for twenty years.

Andy



Milkman said:


> Well interestingly enough, the person I'm partnering with for this project has been a big player in the Elvis Tribute Artist industry for the past twenty years or so and has organized some pretty big festivals in that context.
> 
> She has seen a general decline in the Elvis thing, which is not unexpected considering the demographics involved.
> 
> I think this is an idea whos time has come and I've been thinking about the concept for a couple of years now.
> 
> There will be big screen projection with period appropriate images and video behind the performers.
> 
> I have lots of ideas. We're in the planning stages but have already started the ball rolling.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> Hey Milkman,
> 
> It's been a while....any update on the name or status?


We're on the verge of an update. We're trying to finalize the venue this week. In this city there are politics involved when you try to get the nicer rooms for a reasonable rate as you probably know.

The "community minded" groups are very clique oriented and I'm a bit of a renegade.

Thanks for asking and stay tuned.


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> I bet if you played for free it'd be easier!!! If I had a nickle for every time I was asked to play for free I'd be rich!!!:smile:
> 
> There's not a lot of choice in "nice rooms" here in the hub of the universe. Have you looked at the new civic square as an option? It's outdoors, but if you can find a sponsor, (G.K. York, King and Benton, any of the big $$ developers involved in the square), you could have a pretty cool event. And you'd generate noise complaints from all of the people in the street level apartments on the south side of Colborne Street. That seems like a win right there!



Well outdoors in february can be a wee bit chilly even in the banana republic of Brantford, but yes pi$$ing off people dumb enough to want to live downtown would be a plus, LOL.


----------



## Milkman

*Update*

The venue is settled. Preliminary promo poster below


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Are you looking to take this on the road?


----------



## Milkman

Hamm Guitars said:


> Are you looking to take this on the road?


Well in a sense, yes.

We're receptive to and exploring the possibilities of taking it to cities in Southern Ontario.

It's a project I have been considering for several years and we'll see how the debut goes.

We're starting off modestly (200 seat capacity hall) and will have enough media and general promotion to fill the hall. 

I can see this show playing in small theatres and auditoriums.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Definitely going to bring a bunch of folks down to this....hope to meet some more of you folks there....

Mike, can I get posters to put up in KW- Kitchener-Hamilton?


----------



## Milkman

buckaroobanzai said:


> Definitely going to bring a bunch of folks down to this....hope to meet some more of you folks there....
> 
> Mike, can I get posters to put up in KW- Kitchener-Hamilton?



Hey Bud,

That would be much appreciated, and yes of course I'll be happy to get you some nice posters. I'll have them by the weekend and I'll send them to you. Please PM me with an address.


----------



## Milkman

Well one week to go and tickets are selling well. It will almost certainly be sold out by show time. I spent all day shooting video narratives. I've been going pretty much every night and all day every weekend on this.

If all goes as I hope I'll be giving myself a big old attaboy next Sunday.

Wish me luck folks.


----------



## elindso

You don't need good luck Mike. You've got hard work.

Luck can never hurt though good Luck


----------



## Milkman

T minus three and tickets will surely be sold out, possiblly SRO. All of the elements of the show are nearing completion.


Confidence is high.


Holy crap, we're going to put on a rock and roll show.

with big screen projection


cool.


----------



## fraser

all the footage ive seen of you suggests that you always kick ass mike-
Hals und Beinbruch!


----------



## Milkman

fraser said:


> all the footage ive seen of you suggests that you always kick ass mike-
> Hals und Beinbruch!


Danke


This event isn't so much about me as it is about the show. I have a big cast and an able crew. It's going to be a blast. Should be something in the local paper (Brantford Expositor) today. I snuck in an interview over the phone yesterday. I'll be performing some segments but will be behind the board for a good portion of he show.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

good luck and "break a leg"
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Milkman

Thanks man,

I appreciate the encouragement

We did a full dress rehearsal last night and we're ready to go. The show is completely sold out. I have to admit, I'm running on fumes at this point. I'll catch my second wind before show time though.

Lots of good press too. 

Mike


----------



## elindso

Break a leg Mike.

You'll have a great time:smile:

Not an empty seat in the joint.

Not a dry eye in the place.


----------



## Milkman

Wow,

What a great night. We were packed to capacity including SRO. Both our provincial (MPP) and federal (MP) members of parliament were in attendance.

The show went off like clockwork. We had minor and easily correctable technical glitches in one or two songs with the video element but I'm not hesitating to call the show a complete success.

I received certificates of congratulations from the politicians and a beautiful engraved crystal trophy thing from the producer of the show and her son who played Hendrix in the show. Four months of planning and hard work (more of both in fact than for my wedding) came to fruition in one glorious night.

One cool thing about this is the cross pollenation of our audiences. Elvis and Buddy Holly fans got a chance to see and enjoy singers playing Led Zep and Pink Floyd and vice versa, and they all stayed until the very end.

Holy crap, it worked, LOL.


----------



## Robert1950

Congrats. By chance, did anyone shoot some video ??


----------



## Milkman

Robert1950 said:


> Congrats. By chance, did anyone shoot some video ??


Thanks,

We sure did. I'm looking forward to reviewing it and hopefully posting exerpts to Youtube (and here).


----------



## faracaster

Milkman said:


> Thanks,
> 
> We sure did. I'm looking forward to reviewing it and hopefully posting exerpts to Youtube (and here).



Great stuff Mike....congratulations !!!!!
Can't wait to see the clips.
Any intinerary of upcoming dates or is this all at one venue?
cheers
Pete


----------



## Milkman

faracaster said:


> Great stuff Mike....congratulations !!!!!
> Can't wait to see the clips.
> Any intinerary of upcoming dates or is this all at one venue?
> cheers
> Pete


Thanks very much.

We'll have some meetings to discuss future dates. The entire cast is totally jazzed so buy in is a given. I suspect we'll work on promoting it in nearby cities next and probably in bigger rooms. We turned down LOT of ticket sales over the past few days.

Obviously the first show is the toughest. There were so many variables and technical issues to complete. The infrastructure is now in place and with some minor tweaks we could easily play the show elswehere.

It's just really gretifying to see a concept become reality and come off so close to how I had envisioned it.


----------



## Hamstrung

Milkman said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> I suspect we'll work on promoting it in nearby cities next and probably in bigger rooms. We turned down LOT of ticket sales over the past few days.


Sounds like just the kind of show that would work great at Centre in the Square in Kitchener. (hint, hint :wink


----------



## Milkman

Hamstrung said:


> Sounds like just the kind of show that would work great at Centre in the Square in Kitchener. (hint, hint :wink


Kitchener is certainly within our target radius.

Once again I'm faced with the reality that the difference between a dream and reality is simply getting off the couch and making it happen.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Ha....knew you would pull it off..way to go Milkman...who knows, knighthood next....lol
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> Actually, Centre for the Squares would be a bit of a reach right now, IMHO. If Tower of Power couldn't sell out that barn, it's an uphill haul for Milkman's show.
> 
> A better room in KW, IMHO, is The Registry Theatre:
> 
> http://www.registrytheatre.com/
> 
> It only seats 143, and you'd have to hold the volume back a bit, but it's a nice room for a presentation/performance type show.


LOL, 143? Think again. We need 300 to 500 seats.

If we can't sell that many tickets we might as well stay home.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

When ever I do a small theater (200-300 seaters), we usually do two shows a night or make it a two nighter. You have to play twice as much, if your getting $40 a seat it's still a $12,000 to $16,000 week end before expenses. Take away transportation, venue fees, hotels, meals and salaries and you're still in better shape than money wise that you would be with a five piece band in a club.

The theater in Port Dover is a good example, it is small, but you can sell out two nights pretty easy in the summertime, and no one minds the day at the beach in between either.


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> Ok, so something between the 143 seats of The Registry Theatre, and the 2,047 seats in The Centre for the Squares in the KW area.......:smile::smile:
> 
> The Registy would make a nice venue for an unplugged version of your show.
> 
> I don't always have good ideas, but I still like to throw 'em all out there to see what sticks.
> 
> Glad you had the success you worked for. I always take greater pleasure in things I earn as opposed to things handed to me.


I'm really not familiar with Centre on the Square but we grossly underestimated the demand when we booked the show at the venue we used. 300 would be a bare minimum but 500 would be better if the show was wel promoted.

Unplugged?

Are you kidding?

It's me.:rockon2:


----------



## Milkman

Hamm Guitars said:


> When ever I do a small theater (200-300 seaters), we usually do two shows a night or make it a two nighter. You have to play twice as much, if your getting $40 a seat it's still a $12,000 to $16,000 week end before expenses. Take away transportation, venue fees, hotels, meals and salaries and you're still in better shape than money wise that you would be with a five piece band in a club.
> 
> The theater in Port Dover is a good example, it is small, but you can sell out two nights pretty easy in the summertime, and no one minds the day at the beach in between either.



Interesting idea. Makes a lot of sense.

Thank You,

Mike


----------



## Milkman

Paul said:


> Demand the first time is one thing.....now you hafta get 'em back for a second show. :smile::smile:
> 
> Actually, Joan has a pretty good track record of getting the same audience to see the same show on a regular basis. That sounds a lot worse than I mean it too. There are worse partners to have. Me for example.
> 
> I saw your clip of "Diamonds and Rust" with Joanie singin'. I think we both know that there is a folkie buried deep in your soul. I won't tell anyone if you won't.
> 
> Ooops, too late. :smile:




Maybe, you're a little confused. I don't want _them_ back for a second show, at least not for at least four to six months.

I want OTHER people in for the first show (different cities), and I'm pretty sure with some basic promotion we could do that, but hey, LOL I hate to supress your natural positivity. 

(kidding)

Remember, even with my band it has never been my way to play three or four bars in the same town and end up trying to get the same people to come see me every second weekend. I play Brantford once every three months or so and guess what? Good crowds every time.

I think the best thing to do is to play more towns less often. There will always be some people who drive to other towns to see us and that's very much appreciated, but I've seen bands kill their own markets by playing too often in the same town.

I've always loved folk music, but turning a sledgehammer into a fly swatter isn't what I would do to express that interest.

I play that stuff around the campfire for the most part or as in the clip you mentioned, a brief respite (for the audience) from the electric stuff.

The reality is that with a cast of sixteen and a technical crew of four, playing in a room that seats 140 is not cost feasible unless you charge a much higher ticket price and then you run the risk on net even filling the small hall.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I was taking a peek at your myspace page, Mike. I see you pulled the plug on the knockers. Is that in line with this new project?


----------

